

Airscape - Astounding rotating HTML5 platform game - AshleysBrain
http://www.scirra.com/arcade/addicting-rotary-games/848

======
drostie
Okay, so I seriously enjoy this game, even though I was upset about getting
the We Suck At Loading screen in Firefox 10. (i.e. "This game should be played
in Google Chrome").

Cheers for creating a fun game!

~~~
tagawa
Agree. Getting tired of the "you should be using Chrome" messages although it
works fine in Opera (haven't tried Firefox). It smacks of "we only tested in
one browser", even though that's probably not the case.

Having said that, it's a nice game.

------
IdahoEv
Gorgeous - but I've never had nausea come on so fast while playing a game.
Most games, 3 or 4+ hours will trigger a migraine and nausea. This one ...
maybe 10 minutes.

Otherwise, awesome.

~~~
TomGullen
It was for our competition with the theme "Rotary". We didn't really consider
the nauseating effects of this theme!

------
xymostech
On both of my computers, using Chrome 19.0.1061.1 dev on Mac and 17.0.963.66
on Windows, I couldn't get past the "This game should be played in Google
Chrome for best performance" warning...

~~~
TomGullen
Tom here from Scirra, where's that warning appearing? In the game or at the
top of the page?

~~~
radarsat1
Same here, here's a screenshot of my Ubuntu desktop:

<http://i.imgur.com/QklQb.png>

The only thing is if I click, I hear a sound, but otherwise it just stays like
that.. what should I do? I want to try the game.

Nevermind, just discovered that it works fine in Firefox nightly. Super slow
on my netbook though, I'll give it a try on a better computer later.

~~~
Gazk
Your screenshot has the blocked cookies icon at the end of the address bar.
Chrome is probably also blocking local storage.

~~~
radarsat1
I see, I didn't notice because this is the default behavior. I wouldn't expect
to need to enable those things to play a game, either. I may have rejected
local storage without really thinking about it, if so the game should give
instructions that it is needed.

------
jamesu
Thanks for blasting my ears off with the sudden loud music. Is there a simple
way i can block all audio on a specific page?

~~~
CWIZO
It's a game, what did you except?

~~~
darklajid
Rule of thumb: Never play audio on the web before the user interacted with
your site.

Opening that link loads a 'Start here' screen of the game and lots of web
content around it. I don't expect (and - quite frankly - like) sound here.

IF I hit 'Start' or somesuch thing on a web site, THEN I probably expect some
audio.

Go to a URL? No. Click on something on a site? Maybe.

~~~
TomGullen
I've modelled our arcade from Youtube, Youtube plays videos straight away. Do
you think it's different?

~~~
nknight
I've been running flashblock and variants for so many years, I'd almost
forgotten YouTube even did that. Certainly most sites I visit with HTML5 video
don't, even the ones with Flash I often have to click some sort of play button
even after I've allowed it through.

I do occasionally run into a site that just randomly starts playing sound or
video as soon as it loads, but those tend to be horrific ad-laden sites and
the content playing is, in fact, ads, and the window gets closed instantly.
Not an example I think you want to follow.

It's also very, very incompatible with tabbed browsing. I hate having to hunt
through tabs looking for the one site so incredibly inconsiderate as to think
it is entitled to take over my ears while it's sitting in the background.

~~~
chives
I agree that loading sound immediately is not something I like to hear as a
user. However, I read a while back that having sound play on your siet
immediately upon arrival, relatively loudly for a couple moments actually has
a positive effect on users staying on your site. given more time I could
probably find the article again, not that I believe it to be particularly
scientific (I think the author surveyed a handful of sites).

------
sqiddster
I'm the maker of this game, very glad you guys had a fun time with it.

Regarding the Chrome warning, it is intended to be only a suggestion that the
game plays better on Chrome. If it not supposed to block you from playing on
firefox or other browsers!

I will make sure to reword that warning when the competition is over!

Also, I was pressed for time when making the mute button. It will have better
functionality after I can update the game upon the end of the contest.

Thank you all for your suggestions, this really helps.

------
ianterrell
The first one of these I saw have much success was Soosiz on the iPhone. It's
a fun concept for a platformer.

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/soosiz/id331891505?mt=8>

------
underwater
Interestingly the text rendering is better on IE9 than on Firefox and Chrome.
The later two snap the position to the closest pixel, which looks jumpy when
animating zoom and rotation.

------
kevinh
Impressive game. One small issue I had with it was that when you're holding a
direction key and jump (and gravity subsequently inverts), continuing to hold
the key will now rocket you off in a different direction. IMO, it's design to
have the user keep moving in the same direction until they release the key and
_then_ have pressing the key move them in the "correct" direction.

~~~
marquis
I got the feeling that it is part of the game and spend a few moments learning
the triggers.

------
khyryk
Sadly, my slow reflexes ensure that I get destroyed by the sharp walking
robots almost every single time. Neat little game, nonetheless.

~~~
icefox
Yah the first level you encounter them should be tweaked so you are less
likely to die. The first time you encounter a new bad guy you should be
scared, but not in danger. It makes it more fun.

------
dmitriy_ko
I will be more impressed with HTML5 graphics capabilities when simple 2D game
like this doesn't utilize 95% of my CPU cycles.

~~~
TomGullen
Can you give more details of your setup? For me it's using ~20% CPU.

Do you have WebGL enabled?

~~~
dmitriy_ko
I'm running it in Chromium 17.0.963.56 on Ubuntu 11.10. I have two Intel Core
i7-720QM CPUs, 4 cores each. My graphics card is ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500.
I just checked, WebGL appears to be disabled. I'll try to see if I can get
WebGL to work on this machine tomorrow (maybe I can find new drivers for my
card). If I succeed I'll let you know how CPU usage compares.

~~~
TomGullen
That's why it's using all your CPU then! You should definitely enable WebGL

------
jebblue
It was fun and imaginative, it ran great on Ubuntu 11.10 in Chrome too and an
old machine at that.

------
Kiro
Wow, this was made with Constructor 2? I didn't think you could make this kind
of stuff with it.

~~~
TomGullen
Yup! Made with Construct 2. Construct 2 is capable of making just about any 2D
game you can imagine. We're really starting to see some nice stuff come though
now.

------
rpsw
Whoa, I feel dizzy.

------
docgnome
This is strongly reminiscent of Mario Galaxy.

------
sodiumphosphate
Crashed chrome on my late 2011 Macbook Pro.

